# Project: 2010



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Right let's get sh1t underway! I've never really put any pics up on UKM on account of how inferior I look when compared to many other members, but I'm turning things around this year and have a feeling I'm gonna make huge progress.

I'll regularly update with pics every few weeks, as well as dietary changes, AAS use, training and other sh1t.

I know what erry'body wanna see: Pics!

Me December 2007 - zero muscle; what you might call skinny-fat










And from the back:










Me Januray 2009 - end of first cycle; loads of body fat, noticeably more muscle, but pathetic chest and back development














































Then I sort of cruised for a short while, started a cycle of test and dbol, but wasn't gaining well cos the dbol gave me awful sides and I couldn't eat, plus took someone's advice and used the same test dosage again. Pretty much stayed the same size until around May when I started dieting for around 8 weeks or so...

June-ish 2009 - notice still very little pec development




























The above pics were taken during the summer holiday. I had hardly any money, but had a full time job for a few weeks which funded training. I then ended up getting made redundant and got another job at Sports Direct. I hated it soooo much and was only working to fund training, so made the conscious decision to quit bbing until I get back to Liverpool and can get a job I actually enjoy. Got back to Liverpool, worked for my old company for a bit, then got a job offering more consistent hours.

This is what I look like after three months of eating like a normal person and not training:

About 2.5 weeks ago



















Then, after training again for 2.5 weeks (taken yesterday):



















So currently running 600mg test PW and 300mg tren with a prop kick start for the first 4 weeks. I want to see how quickly muscle memory, proper diet and tren can transform a physique. I was going to just post before or after pics, but may as well chronicle it here.

Aims are currently to put on a good few pounds of quality mass and bring up EVERYTHING! Especially chest, back and delts. Would like to get back to my previous size within a few weeks, then progress past that point for the remaining 6 or so weeks of this cycle. I know I'm not really big enough to be using tren or whatever right now, but tbh after having such a sh1tty lay off due to financial issues I just want to progress as quickly as possible. I'm currently reasonably financially stable and have enough saved to make sure I NEVER have to quit training again!

Onwards and upwards!

Ideally after my first cycle I'd have cruised for a few weeks, then gone straight into a test and tren cycle, but that wasn't really an option back then. Now I just want to progress and in a year's time look back on this year and think, "Sh1t I accomplished a lot!"

Current bulking diet is:

Training day

09:00

50g protein powder

PB+J sandwich

Glutamine, vitamins

12:00

50g oats

50g protein powder

30g peanut butter

15:00

50g pasta

200g chicken breast

40g pesto

18:00

50g oats

50g protein powder

30g peanut butter

19:30

Train

21:00

60g dextrose

30g protein powder

22:00

2 slices toast

6 whole eggs

00:30

300g cottage cheese

30g peanut butter

That's around 3800/280/280/120. On non-training days I drop the PWO shake and toast from PPWO meal. I prefer highish fats and moderate carbs, but carbs will be the first thing to be increased if I need to up cals.

In the few weeks I've been back training I've defo packed some muscle on and leaned out a bit (the mirror says so anyway), so that's pretty much the aim for this cycle.

After I've finished I'll cruise for about 8 weeks, then either do a test and deca cycle or test and tren again with a higher dose of tren; either option will include an oxy kick start.

Again, I know I look sh1te, but that will all change in a few weeks!

Party on!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Good luck mate - wicked back and delts


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

big improvement from first pics mate.. well done,, looks like you have a frame that can pack on alot of meat., good look with your goals man,, :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will be an interesting read with all the pictures. Kudos for putting them up


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> big improvement from first pics mate.. well done,, looks like you have a frame that can pack on alot of meat., good look with your goals man,, :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, the progress from the first set of pics to the second is pretty good; just a shame I've regressed since then, but sh1t happens and all I can do is ensure it won't happen again. Like I said, plan is to hopefully be back where I was by about week 6 (currently halfway through week 3) although somewhat leaner this time, then progress past there for the remaining 6 weeks. I'm much more cautious about diet and I'm also more aware as to what AAS can and can't do, so I won't be gaining so much fat this time. Aiming to recomp while packing on some serious pounds with this cycle, then cruise for a few weeks, then do the same but with a test and deca 16 weeker shortly afterwards. I respond very well to AAS so would like to believe a lot can be done this year if I put my mind to it


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Will be an interesting read with all the pictures. Kudos for putting them up


Cheers mate 

Gear only really just kicked in at the start of this week and strength is almost back where is was before my lay off. Leg press has gone from 3 plates a side to 7 plates a side in the space of 2 weeks, squat strength, mind-muscle connection etc have all come back as the weight has increased too, so things are happening quickly. Arms have gained a good 1/2" in 3 weeks by my estimations so just need to keep hammering it lol. I'm very critical about how I look now and want to look back on this year having achieved a lot. I just want some pecs :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looking good mate. Liking that 2nd front bi shot:thumbup1:


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good mate.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

But it's only 2009? 

Will be following this one :thumbup1:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Al that is impressive and inspiring. I don't have the balls to post pics yet! Will be following this closely and stealing tips! Good luck mate.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Cheers guys, let's see if I can actually look like a bber in a year's time :lol:

What I've learned so far is that I hate taking time off training and that I'm never going to let it happen again. I'm gonna plan for the future and make sure I've always got enough saved up and I'm always working so I'll be able to fund this sick obsession :lol:


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice progress, from the beginning photos, it seems from when you quit training and then restarted your legs have blew up...have you always had decent genetics for quads, or have you trained them more intensely since re-starting training


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Good back and great arms, Looks like your designed to carry a lot of weight. Good weight aswell...

Dick :lol:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

well done for getting this going...ive always wondered what you look like in the flesh! you always seem very "to the point" with your posts and advice, and sound like you know your stuff pretty well!

wil be watching youu


----------



## rhubarb (May 4, 2008)

Massive respect for posting the pics....incredible change since the start. Really wish you the best of luck with your goals but by the sound of your determination and planning i don't think luck will come into it!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

nice to see you at last...wondered what you looked like....you've made great progress mate....very impressive


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

as above, you were but an enigma to me


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> as above, you were but an enigma to me


yes you were but an ennema to me aswell :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> yes you were but an anema to me aswell :lol:


I liked you more when you stopped posting so much


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> I liked you more when you stopped posting so much


cheers :cursing:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Might as well update this lol. Strength is soaring now - considering I was struggling to press 2 plates on the leg press when I first started 4 weeks ago I was pressing 9 plates for about 12 reps today with excellent form if I say so myself. My legs aren't really a problem - they're not huge by any means, not even big, but they're bigger than my upper body, always have been.

So on that note, I've decided to make a change. I want a fcuking chest lol! And a back. So I'm gonna be training chest twice a week now, once on monday, once on friday. Here's my new routine:

Mon - chest, tris

Tue - Back, traps, bis

Wed - off

Thu - Shoulders, quads (just one exercise)

Fri - chest, abs, hams (one exercise)

This is purely because I've always had a very week and pathetic chest; it grew somewhat during my first cycle but nothing impressive (although it was coming from virtually nothing). I've upped the dose of tren from 300 to 400mg PW based on people's suggestions; this is in week 4; I've got enough tren to last my 10 weeks total at 400mg PW; if it gets towards the end and I can still tolerate the sides (which are yet to get bad) then I might up it to 12. Plan after that is to take at least 8 weeks to cruise, before jumping on an all-out mass cycle of test, deca, anadrol for 16-18 weeks (oxy in first 4 only). That'll really get things moving as I need to make up for loads of lost time. Can't do any overtime this week as I have so much uni work to focus on, but will be taking all the hours I can over christmas to make sure I have enough saved up to fund this. I'm planning for the future so I never have to quit training again.

Current diet is:

Meal 1

50g protein powder

2 slices of toast with jam and PB

Meal 2

75g oats

50g protein powder

30g peanut butter

Meal 3

75g oats

50g protein powder

30g peanut butter

Train

PWO

60g dextrose

30g whey

10g glutamine

Meal 4

75g pasta

200g chicken breast

30g peanut butter

Meal 5

6 whole eggs, 25g almonds

OR

200g beef mince, green beans, 25g almonds (may up the beef to 250g)

Meal 6

300g cottage cheese

50g PB/ cashews

That's just about it atm. I made the change yesterday as a result of hunger issues and my body telling me it needed more food. I had to decide whether to do carbs in first 4 meals or 5 meals, whether to raise carbs or fats etc etc. I went with higher carbs in first 4 meals, no carbs in last 2 and I'll see how I get on. This is pretty much Dante (doggcrapp)'s approach; the other approach is palumbo's which is around 35g carbs/50g protein/20g fat for the first 5 meals or thereabouts. I don't know the cals of my current plan but macro wise it's about 280/310/150 carbs/protein/fat; the protein is fairly high for my lean weight but that's including some incomplete protein sources; plus, rather too high than too low


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Right, some pics of how absolutely tiny, fat and sh1t I look lol...























































Taken yesterday. Come quite a long way since I started training again a few weeks ago. As I'm using tren I've set new strength goals, which, at this rate should definitely be within reach.

My chest strength has always been pathetic. Last week I repped 60kg for 5 on incline BB press. This week I'll be aiming to do 60x10 for a warmup and 70x5-6 for 3 sets. My goal is to be repping 100kg on incline press by the end of this course. Lets see if I can do it 

Session today was

Leg extensions - 3 working sets with a 3-set drop-set to finish

Staggered leg press - 2 working sets with 9 plates a side

Squats - legs were fcuked from the leg pressing so just did 100kg for 2 working a2g sets

Then did a bit of ab work before going

Wednesday's session was shoulders. Did

Smith machine shoulder press - 60kg 3 working sets

Cable lat raises with loose form - 3 working sets

DB lat raises with loose form - 3 working sets

Incline DB rear lat raises - 3 working sets

Glute-ham raises - 3 sets with very slow eccentrics

Attemped SLDLs but lower back was sore cos of deadlifts the previous day

Lying leg curls - 3 sets

Standing leg curls - 3 sets, last one being a drop set

Tuesday was back and bis

BB row - worked up to 90kg - got about 8 reps with that for 2 sets

Deadlifts - worked up to 140kg for 8 reps

Free-weight pulldowns - 3 sets

Seated cable row - 3 sets

Straight-arm pulldowns - 3 sets

EZ curls to face - 4 sets

Seated db curls - 3 sets

Done!

Chest on monday was:

Incline BB press (without spotter) - 60kg for 3 sets

Dips - BW for 3 sets

Incline flyes - 12.5kg for 3 sets

Cable crossovers - 3 sets

DB extensions (behind head) - 3 sets, couple drop-sets

Tricep pushdowns - 3-4 sets, couple of drop sets

Think that was it.

Like I said, will be working on bringing chest up significantly over next...year or so lol, so bear with me. Also changing back routine to focus majority of it on lats with a couple of thickness exercises thrown in. Will update more regularly now - daily when I can.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Look awesome mate, for some strange reason i always thought you was your avatar lmao, synthol abuser lmao just didnt want to say anything. Thank Fvck your not haha x


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> Look awesome mate, for some strange reason i always thought you was your avatar lmao, synthol abuser lmao just didnt want to say anything. Thank Fvck your not haha x


Cheers bro! :lol:

Not a synthol abuser mate but might have to resort to it at this rate lol :lol:

Just so everyone can see the changes I've made in 3.5 weeks. Defo some improvements I'd say:





































Lighting's different obv and I'm a bit closer to the camera so I'll make sure to be more consistent in future. Delts, chest and arms look improved tho


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Looking good mate great progress since 07, and good in recent weeks as you regain and hopefully blast on up.

Biggest change appears to be quads though? Looks like a good shape to them too, genetic strongpoint?

Keep this up mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Looking good mate great progress since 07, and good in recent weeks as you regain and hopefully blast on up.
> 
> Biggest change appears to be quads though? Looks like a good shape to them too, genetic strongpoint?
> 
> Keep this up mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, yeah they've always been bigger than the rest of me. I know they're not big by any means now, but my chest is lagging so much I'm going to tone down leg training until I actually have some form of pectoral muscle lol. The tren hasn't fully kicked it yet, but I can't wait to see the full potential of this cycle. I've got a feeling though that I'll be able to make huge gains with an 18 weeker of test and deca, but we'll see when the time comes


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

good luck with the journal mate


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Came a long way mate, i will post some $hat 5 yeras old pictures like that when i start my new cycle 

Best luck with your goals.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Diet so far today has been:

10am - 30 mins cardio

10:30am - 50g protein powder, PB+J sandwich

12:45 - 50g protein powder, 75g oats, 30g PB

15:15 - 75g pasta, 200g chicken, 30g PB

17:30 - 50g protein powder, 75g oats, 30g PB

20:00 - 6 whole eggs, 50g cashews

Pre-bed will be having 250g quark, 50g PB. Just checked my cupboard and seems I put all the quark I bought yesterday in the cupboard instead of the fridge lol, so off to buy some more in a minute :lol:

Already mentally focusing on driving that bar up on monday; defo need to growth periods PW for chest so can't wait to get that going. More focused than ever now. Having to turn down overtime at work cos I have so much fcuking coursework to be getting on with! :cursing: Desperately need to save cash up so training never has to cease again, so will be working lots over christmas hopefully. My sat night is being spent with my head in a book


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Look good in rear double bicep


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Agreed - back looks good man.

By the looks of your pics you've got quite long arms and narrow clavicles? Similar build to me it seems. If you need something new for your chest, why not throw in some declines? A lot of the science suggests it's a superior exercise, although ultimately it plays down to individual levers and mechanics more than anything!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Alright Al !

Just read your journal, congratulations on posting pics, it's a scary, scary thing:thumb:

Nice progress :rockon:

Don't you dare stop training the leggies - quads look great - bigger the better. Mine grow better than the rest of me too:thumbup1:

Hope all is working out on the job front as well tiger


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

looking good lad, atleast your arms are no where near like the "freak" in your avi pic ( seen alot of videos on the bloke, so no need to take this forum off in a different direction ).

do you feel like you are getting enough food? you food intake looks small but you are making good gains. keep on trucking.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

pickle said:


> looking good lad, atleast your arms are no where near like the "freak" in your avi pic ( seen alot of videos on the bloke, so no need to take this forum off in a different direction ).
> 
> do you feel like you are getting enough food? you food intake looks small but you are making good gains. keep on trucking.


Funny enough you should mention that mate, about an hour ago I got some ridiculous hunger pangs - couldn't focus on anything else so just ate 2 PB+J sandwiches, 100g oats, some raisins and some almonds; that was about 20 mins after eating my eggs. My appetite's been really sh1te until the last few days; it used to be huge but with not training for so long I guess it nose-dived for a bit. I've promptly upped cals for tomorrow to see if that will prevent this happening again.

You say low food intake tho mate - diet has gotta be around 4000cals cos I counted it the other day. I've been playing it safe cos obv I weigh a lot less than I used to n didn't wanna gain too much fat, but I'm almost back at previous size and I'm starving so upping cals 2moro. New plan (training day) will be 480/300/200; non-training will probs have about 400g carbs. That seems very excessive for me, but I am using tren and this is just an experiment to see if this'll sort this fooking hunger out! :cursing:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dan said:


> Look good in rear double bicep


Thanks bro - in that lighting thickness looks alright, but lats are massively under-developed - esp from the front - looking to seriously bring them up over the next few months.



Ak_88 said:


> Agreed - back looks good man.
> 
> By the looks of your pics you've got quite long arms and narrow clavicles? Similar build to me it seems. If you need something new for your chest, why not throw in some declines? A lot of the science suggests it's a superior exercise, although ultimately it plays down to individual levers and mechanics more than anything!


Yes tiny gay clavicles lol - don't think arms are especially long tho. You wouldn't tell from pics but I actually look quite big in clothes; compared to the 9st students I hang around with anyway :lol: . Maybe if I hammer delts and hit the pullovers I'll be able to pack some decent width on, but I doubt clavicles can actually be changed.

I can't do declines in my current gym mate - the decline bench we have is sh1te and I can't get my legs hooked in. ATM I'll be focusing on incline BB press, but may do flat press on fridays; I'll see. Cheers for popping in 



Jem said:


> Alright Al !
> 
> Just read your journal, congratulations on posting pics, it's a scary, scary thing:thumb:
> 
> ...


Alright sweetheart 

Yup the pics help to show how small I really am lol - should work great for motivation :lol: . Not gonna stop training leggies, but as I can only make 4 sessions a week and as I really need to hammer my chest I'd like to try and double the growth phases it undergoes each week. I'm hoping that It'll be able to recover and grow in a fairly short amount of time; using Dante (DC)'s advice n trying to increase the growth phases per year, for chest at least. As a result legs will have to take a back seat cos they're not currently my priority. When I get things more balanced I'll hammer them again 

Job's all good; quit that sh1tty waiter job and got myself a job at tesco express; it's what I was really looking for; really chilled out, good money, reasonable hours, availability for overtime etc. Sucks cos I've had to turn down loads of overtime last couple of days on account of my having two pieces of coursework in for next monday. I'm trying to do everything in my power to make sure I never have to stop training again, so planning for the future and making sure I've got a ton of money saved up. Hate having to turn down hours but I'll make up for it over christmas, summer etc. Only working so I can bodybuild lol, so need to make sure I'm gettin that cash money :lol:

How's errythang with you sweetie? xx


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done on the journal and pics, good progress too:thumbup1:

Diet seems a bit lacking on real food, JMO:rolleyes:

Quads look very big and are obviously one of your natural attributes

I'm intrigued why your benching is not up to scratch.

What routine changes have you made to try and improve it, say in the last year?

not been funny, just trying to help mate, chest was my worst bp but in recent

months it is improving greatly


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Well done on the journal and pics, good progress too:thumbup1:
> 
> Diet seems a bit lacking on real food, JMO:rolleyes:
> 
> ...


Can you explain mate? I have two shakes a day cos I'm busy, but the shakes contain oats and PB as well as protein powder. I consume a total of 150g oats, 2 slices bread, 170g PB, 75g pasta, 200g chicken, 6 whole eggs, 300g cottage cheese and 50g nuts, amongst other things per day (will be increasing food intake tomorrow). Are you saying that all that 'real food' is off-set by the fact I have protein powder (the protein source with the highest bioavailability) 3 times a day?

Chest has always been weak mate; that's why I'm dedicating 2 days a week to it. I was benching 90kg at one point which is still weak, but a major improvement for me. Within about 6 months I'd like to be repping at least 100kg on incline bench


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck with this mate.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Can you explain mate? I have two shakes a day cos I'm busy, but the shakes contain oats and PB as well as protein powder. I consume a total of 150g oats, 2 slices bread, 170g PB, 75g pasta, 200g chicken, 6 whole eggs, 300g cottage cheese and 50g nuts, amongst other things per day (will be increasing food intake tomorrow). Are you saying that all that 'real food' is off-set by the fact I have protein powder (the protein source with the highest bioavailability) 3 times a day?
> 
> Chest has always been weak mate; that's why I'm dedicating 2 days a week to it. I was benching 90kg at one point which is still weak, but a major improvement for me. Within about 6 months I'd like to be repping at least 100kg on incline bench


Anything which is taken in liquid form is a shake, its not digested the same

way as whole food, if you liquidised chicken and put it in water it wouldn't

digest the same way as when its eaten whole. Not everyone agrees with this

but I can't see how drinking your food can help with your body taking the nutrients

it needs from it. Might just be me though

What makes you think that doing your chest 2 times pwk will bring it on? Its worth an attempt but I wouldn't pin too much hope on it, in my case it was a case of changing the

exercises and upping the reps, then changing it every 4-6 weeks, then back

again etc. I'd been training the same way for years, heavy heavy heavy, soon

as I changed it and concentrated on 10-12 reps and squeezing and feeling

the exercise, is when I've noticed the greatest changes.

I also tried the 2xpwk and it really didn't do sod all except fvck up the rest

of my workouts.

PS You have 170g PB per day???


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Anything which is taken in liquid form is a shake, its not digested the same
> 
> way as whole food, if you liquidised chicken and put it in water it wouldn't
> 
> ...


Yeah I prefer high fat diets mate. Think I might change my whole approach though cos I was hungry as fcuk yesterday and had to cram in loads of scran in the evening - really bad hunger pangs. Maybe having the shakes is one of the contributors to me being crazy hungry? I dunno, but if you drink something as a shake I can't see how your body doesn't still make use of all the nutrients. I know most of the pros have a couple of shakes a day and I know Derek Poundstone blends up cooked chicken breasts lol - not everyone can get in 6 whole food meals ED mate.

Still, I'm changing my approach back to what I did last bulk. It worked pretty well. My appetite's been pretty under control but after hammering legs on Friday I was starving all saturday - 4000 cals wouldn't cut it so I guess I have to up it or at least change the macros around.

In terms of the exercise, yeah mate my form probs used to be sh1te with chest; I know what I'm doing now and my muscle memory is good so just gotta put it into practice. Will update on that, but am putting my twice weekly training to the test.

New proposed diet is gonna be this:

Meal 1

30g whey

100g oats

30g raisins

6 egg whites, 2 yolks

Meal 2

2 wholemeal baps

200g chicken

Omega 3 spread

Meal 3

100g pasta

200g chicken

1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4

100g oats

50g protein powder

1 tbsp olive oil

Train

PWO

60g dex

30g whey

Meal 5

250g beef mince

25g cashews

Green beans

Meal 6

250g quark

50g PB

Following Dante's plan of taking in no direct carbs in last couple of meals. Macros work out as 340/305/125. This is purely from a satiety POV


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bout fcking time you started one lol....

progression, slight regression and back to progression. Good stuff on getting back into the swing of things.

As the others have said, legs and back are strong points!

all the best


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I know what you mean with the shakes, probably why I don't go crazy with them as

I find myself hungry as soon as I've had one??

I like the diet you've just put up, I'm the same, no carbs after 6pm, don't know if it does

any good??

Back to chest 

Whats the 2 workouts looking like ie exercises, sets and reps?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I know what you mean with the shakes, probably why I don't go crazy with them as
> 
> I find myself hungry as soon as I've had one??
> 
> ...


No no no, back to food, then chest 

I appreciate the advice mate, I'll probs stay away from shakes as much as possible. It's just that I don't have the convenience of an office/fridge etc during the day, or when I'm at work, the ability to decide when I get to eat lol, but I can work around it.

I don't stick rigidly to the carb cutoff time, but if I have carbs just in the first four meals I'll be fine. I could probs have em in all but the last one, but I'll follow dante's advice for now. I think the huge jump in weight being moved in the past few weeks has made me get well hungry, so shakes will now be avoided for satiety purposes 

In terms of training mate, for a while I was a volume trainer, then went through a HIT period, then back to volume. I prefer volume training mate, but previously I've done maybe two working sets with a few forced reps at the end; now I'm trying it with just assistance on the last rep, but more overall sets.

Routine will be:

Monday

Incline BB press - 4 sets

Dips - 4 sets

Flat DB press - 4 sets

Incline flyes - 4 sets

Or may do three working sets but one more exercise

Friday

Incline BB press - 4 sets

Dips - 4 sets

Flat BB press - 4 sets

Cable crossovers - 4 sets

That's what I'm thinking of for now. Working sets will probs be the same weight throughout for the time being; though I usually like to pyramid the weight, there's no point atm as my chest is so weak


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> bout fcking time you started one lol....
> 
> progression, slight regression and back to progression. Good stuff on getting back into the swing of things.
> 
> ...


Cheers A-ron - I'm cracking on :lol:

Appreciate the support


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

It's actually Air-ron, make sure you pronounce it that way


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Although I'm not a fan of working chest 2xpwk, what I would recommend, if your intent, is

possibly going as heavy as possible on the Monday, low reps 4-6 range, then Friday do

sets of 10-12, maybe even 15, as I know a few ppl who respond to high reps on chest.

This way you may find what your optimum rep range is and you also won't go stale as quick


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Although I'm not a fan of working chest 2xpwk, what I would recommend, if your intent, is
> 
> possibly going as heavy as possible on the Monday, low reps 4-6 range, then Friday do
> 
> ...


Good advice mate, appreciate that  . Usually I get a good variety by pyramiding up, but I personally do respond quite well to high reps, so I'll defo work that in. Cheers mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

one fat essex cnut said:


> It's actually Air-ron, make sure you pronounce it that way


what ever you say :whistling:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You ever tried low volume HIT stuff?

I personally feel that training chest twice a week would be counter-productive. Either you smash it both sessions which means not enough time for recuperation, or you do a mediocre session twice and limit your growth from the stimulus.

I would just keep it heavy and basic.

Warm ups. One set just short of failure. Then one set where you fail at say 4 reps. Rack it, 15secs, then a few more with assisstance of a spotter.

2 sets of DB flyes and thats enough growth from one session.

Granted you know more than anybody how you respond to training, but I feel that all too often people look for complicated answers when the basics will always work.

Enjoying reading either way, and know all too well the frustation of low finances and trying to follow the lifestyle.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> You ever tried low volume HIT stuff?
> 
> I personally feel that training chest twice a week would be counter-productive. Either you smash it both sessions which means not enough time for recuperation, or you do a mediocre session twice and limit your growth from the stimulus.
> 
> ...


Hi mate. Not tried low volume HIT stuff, but the majority of my first course was made up of HIT training; rest-pausing, forced reps, negatives on everything. I grew pretty well, but tbh not as well as I've grown with volume work and I had to keep taking time off cos I was so physically drained. I love volume work tbh mate as it really allows me to get in touch with the muscle mentally and feel the squeeze. Whenever I've experimented with highish reps I've always done pretty well on it so I'll keep it like that for now. Last shoulder day I tried using loose form for most of the exercises and quite liked the change-up from being ridiculously strict too.

In terms of the two sessions, many pros I know of train certain lagging body parts twice a week to bring em up. I'm not comparing myself of course, just stating that it is a technique that's used. Also, reading a lot of DC's stuff he explains that using his method (which I'm not doing) You experience say 78 growth phases per year for chest as opposed to just 52. Last chest session I had my chest was fcuked all week, but by Friday I could have probably hit it again. The alternative to doing this would be to have a 3-day split, but perform it 4 days a day so that everything's getting hit a bit earlier. I think I'll give my chest thing a try and see what happens next week. If I hit it on friday and it turns out I can't hit it on monday, then I might wait til tuesday etc, but try and get chest in every 4th workout or so


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> .
> 
> Alright sweetheart
> 
> ...


*Oh same sh!t different day - must not grumble :laugh: No things are cool chick! could be a lot worse *  **

*keep on with it - looks good* :thumbup1: *x*


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm doing psychology at the uni of liverpool jen - 2nd year. Was studying at lancaster first but left cos it's the sh1ttest city in the world! Sort of wish I stayed though as the teaching at that uni was amazing and at liverpool it's sh1t. As long as I get a 2:1 at the end of it I'll be happy, but being at lpool means I have to constantly harass tutors to check my work, explain things etc cos they're sh1t at stuff like that. Been hammering it this year though - never took it seriously first year but when it became important I pulled out all the stops! Just sat an exam on friday worth 30% of a module (should have done pretty well in that) and have a lab report and mini-dissertation to do for next monday. It's daunting but I'm on top of it and should have them both done to 2:1 standard by then.

Plan is hand them in monday, work as much as I can until the 23rd, go back home until the 27th, come back to lpool, work more and do revision for my summer exams. Feels weird that I'm not in any way thinking about presents this year lol; pretty much every christmas before now I've not been able to sleep on christmas eve lol, but not fussed this year. If anything it feels like an inconvenience to me. I'm looking forward to chillaxing after a hard 10 weeks, watching home alone etc, but I'm only staying at home for a couple of days cos a) I hate where we live and B) my parents are getting divorced. Will be staying in't pool over summer instead of going back home as I really can't stand it there any more. I'm also annoyed that, just as I'm getting my focus back I have to take a few days off training, then a few days later (new years) I have to take more days off lol...all mid-cycle so it counts!

Anyway, taking tel's advice I'm gonna do something I should have done a lot sooner. Now I'm almost back to my previous size I'll revert back to my old bulking diet. I won't have a single shake in it tho; if I could afford it I'd have oats and eggs for brekkie, then 3 chicken meals, 1 beef meal and one CC/ quark meal. Can't afford all that chicken tho, so plan is oats and eggs, chicken baps, chicken and pasta, oats and protein powder (made into porridge and eaten cold in tuppaware if necessary), beef and cashews, quark and PB. First 4 meals will be roughly 70/50/15, last 2 will be around 0/50/40. No shakes should = no hunger for me, which tbh is my main issue when training hard - very severe hunger pangs at times!

Right off to bed. Will report on chest sesh 2moro


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

how's tricks?

you seem to have stopped updating this puppy


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Just had a quick nose through mate. I did pretty much the same minus the moose-juice, and had to give up training at around summer time due to lack of funds. Will be back in the gym in Jan with a bit of luck. You look pretty decent after 3 months of no training, damn sight better than me lol. Good luck with it


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry guys been really busy last week but I'll update daily now as all my coursework's in. I of course managed to train on every planned session and eat every planned meal over the course of last week  .

New back pic:










New fat, bloated front pic:










And a bit of side chest to tease ya:










Here's my current diet:

Meal 1

30g whey

100g oats

30g raisins

3 whole eggs

Meal 2

100g pasta (dry weight)

200g chicken breast (cooked weight)

Meal 3

100g rice cakes

50g protein powder

Meal 4

Same as meal 2

Train

PWO

60g dextrose

30g whey

PPWO meal 5 (1 hour later)

100g rice (dry weight)

200g beef mince/ steak

Green beans

Meal 6 (pre-bed)

250g quark

30g peanut butter

Vanilla essence, sweetener

Works out around 430/300/80 - no idea of cals. Will update with last couple of days training when I get back from work laters


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Al. Just dropping in to say hello. Good to see things are going well. Looking good in the pics mate!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

R84 said:
 

> Hi Al. Just dropping in to say hello. Good to see things are going well. Looking good in the pics mate!


Cheers brah, things are going well, gained a lot of my mass back in a few short weeks, I thank the prop! :lol:

Trained chest and tris monday. Had a great session:

Bench press - 4 sets of between 6 and 12 reps

Incline bench - 3 sets of 3-4 reps (that was with a pi55 weak 60kg and there was no way I was taking those 20s off lol!)

Flat flyes - 3x6-12

Crossovers 6x10-12

I'm getting bored writing that actually :lol: . Lets talk about food...had a nice big fat cheat meal today as I've been good for a while. First 3 meals were planned, then I thought I'd have a big-a55 230g caramel dairy milk followed by 2 bramley apple turnovers for dessert. Each square of choccie was 40 cals and I had about 50 squares, so...about 2000cals for the bar, plus 600 for the turnovers. Nice little cheat meal  . Hungry again now, chicken and pasta time 

Early start in work 2moro; 8-2; will have the day to myself then. Training legs in the evening. Standard 4 hour shifts on friday saturday, then working about 6 hours a day til wednesday when I'm going home for christmas. Will be coming back after a few days to rack up some more overtime so I can afford as much food and anabolic hormones as I should require


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww up early for an 8-2 shift today - tired as fcuk now and can't eat brekkie cos I went to bed too late (Had last meal about 5 hours ago so can't stomach brekkie). Had the 30g protein powder I usually have but I'll leave the rest of the meal til later. Have everything prepped and ready to go. Will have a 100g oats, 50g protein powder shake at some point during work and good ol' chicken and pasta in my break. So very very tired but its my own fault - since handing in cwk have been going to sleep about 2am when usually turn in about 11 so need to get back into going to sleep early if I wanna take this bbing seriously. Don't wanna be lacking the rest!

In bed for 9 tonight! Also legs this evening - will be:

Leg extensions

Staggered leg press

Squats

Calf raises

Seated calf raises

Decline crunches

Cable crunches

Hams get done 2moro


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Also changes becoming noticeable by the day now. With the combo of muscle memory, gear and perfect application my body's growing ridiculously quickly! Might not be as apparent in pics but in person it's pretty scary! I swear I can train my back and the next day it looks bigger lol. Guy in the gym estimated I've put close to 15lbs of muscle on in 5 weeks lol; not sure about 15 but it's gotta be 10  . Still not quite back to my former size but I'm much better with the diet now and leaner as a result. Least I know I'll never have to quit again


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Just done quads, calves and abs!

Leg extensions working up to one below a full stack (180kg/lbs - whatever it was) for about 10-12 reps. Also rest paused a couple of the sets due to lactic acid and threw in a drop set at the end.

Staggered leg press - 8 plates a side for loads of reps, 9 plates for slightly less reps, 9 and a half plates for about 10 reps. Was fcuked after this and genuinely felt I'd gain nothing from a further quad exercise.

Then just did seated calf-raises and leg-press calf-raises for a few sets each, followed by some cable crunches and decline crunches. Gonna stop with the declines as I keep feeling them in my groin so will just do some bench crunches next week.

Exciting stuff eh? Been so drained today; tiredest I've been in a long long time, so will be having a very early night tonight. Still hit loads of PBs today but I could have fallen asleep in between sets honestly lol! Just finished prepping my meals for tomorrow and will have a big fat lie in tonight!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Well this is certainly where they party's at! :lol: :lol:

Just got back from shoulders and hams. I never record my weight any more but my strength goes up every week so I'll write it down here so I remember for next time.

Smith shoulder presses - 40kgx16, 45kgx10, 47.5kgx8, 45kgx8,40kgx5-6 (drop set)

DB lat raises - 12.5kg DBs x 12, 10, 15kg x 8-10 (wasn't counting - used controlled sloppy form to handle more weight)

Cable lat raises - setting "6" x 10, 10, 10 (on each shoulder)

Lying rear delt raises 15kg DBs x 12, 17.5 x 12, 50lb (couldn't find 20kg) x 10, x10

Cable face pulls - Couple of sets of 12 - finished on full stack so will move to a heavier cable machine next week

Traps

Shrugs on farmer's walk thing - 25s on each side x few sets, 25s+10s on each side x few sets

BB shrugs - 60kg x few sets (high reps), 70kg x couple, 80kg,70kg drop set

Hams

Lying leg curls "30" x 10, x 10, 25 x 8 (drop set)

Standing leg curls - few sets on 20, then 25

GHRs - BW x few sets with very slow negatives


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Good chest session today - pi55 weak, but still stimulated the muscle 

Bench press - 70kg 3x5 (used to be able to bench more than that lol)

Incline smith - 40kgx12, 50kgx8, x8

Pullovers - 25kg 3x6-8

DB flyes - 17.5kgx6, 15x8, 15x8, 12.5x10

Was eating too many carbs before and felt bloated so dropped carbs from 5th meal again. This is the best way for me to eat so will keep it like this for a while. Cals are only 3750 on training days; will add a tbsp to 3 meals if I feel I need more cals, and 25g cashews to meal 5 if I deem necessary.

New back pic:










3 weeks ago (don't have one of when I started):










Size is defo coming on. Gained about 15lbs I'd say with no body fat so things going v well obv. Tren should be fully kicking in right about now so onwards and upwards


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Delts are looking good Al !


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Mate, looking good. Was it 15lbs over the course of 3 weeks?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Jem said:


> Delts are looking good Al !


Ta very much Jem, been looking at your journal and looking v good in your progress pics too x



R84 said:


> Hi Mate, looking good. Was it 15lbs over the course of 3 weeks?


Hi mate, thanks. No I'd say around 15lbs over the course of 5 weeks. I didn't weigh myself when I started but I couldn't have been more than 13st; now I'm 14'9 so you're looking at ~15lbs gained overall. Diet's been super tight and that, coupled with muscle memory, gear etc has meant I've gained little in any fat and am almost back to previous size. Chest is probably better than it was, though still pi55 poor! Back is lagging but still not bad for 5 weeks! I'm still unsure as to whether my tren's real though but I'll find out v soon I think


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

your back has really come up

good job mate


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

you have come a long way m8 you also take the time to read and learn which shows through your posts.

onward and upward bro


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Haven't posted in a while cos Christmas has really ****ed me over tbh. Didn't want to go back home but did anyway for a couple of days and ended up eating loads of sh1te food which tbh I really didn't want to do. Had the worst fcuking weekend ever for various reasons and ended up gaining a sh1t load of fat (more than I thought possible in 2 days). I now look a lot worse than I did before christmas and am gutted about it because I knew what'd happen if I went home.

No point stressing about it but next year I'm either not going home or if I do I'll plan it so that I can stick to my diet the whole time I'm there - even coming home on the 3 hour train was hassle and ended up missing meals, getting hungry, feeling awful etc. Travelling really isn't good for me, nor is being at home (really hate it there) so all that means I've had one of the worst weeks of the year, purely due to the social norms of having to go home for christmas and eating sh1te. I accept full responsibility though - I went at it with completely the wrong mentality. Next year, if I do go home, I'll plan it rigorously in advance, and won't even be eating xmas dinner as I'm not a fan tbh.

Sooooo gutted cos I was looking my absolute best the week before I went home - like I said, I knew exactly what'd happen to my body and how I'd react, but I just let it happen  . Gain fat so easily and feels like I've ruined my physique tbh 

Onwards and upwards I suppose. 4 more weeks of this cycle, then a little cruise, then a test and deca 18 weeker to really slap on some more mass. Will do another test and tren (pro chem this time) at the end of the year and will either diet down at the start of next year or do one more 12 weeker before dieting down. Regardless, I've got at least 12 more months to add some solid mass to the frame. The aim is to gain 14lbs of lean tissue this year and hopefully keep bf% the same or lower it slightly. I feel like I'm not in the best position now cos of the fat that I've gained, but all I can do is never let it happen again. Feel I often live by other people's standards and not my own - I have to be very strict with my diet if I want to maintain any kind of physique. With my genetics I can honestly gain lbs of fat if I spend 1 day cheating. I've been really good until recently - only having 1 or 2 cheat meals a week and being very sensible. That's why I'm gutted now. Won't be any pics for a while now as I don't feel good about myself tbh. I genuinely hate christmas and can't wait for everything to get back to normal now 

Thanks for popping in tho guys


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good luck with project 2010 matey.

Just remember it is the sugar and salt that can make you appear fat and bloated even after a day of cheat meals, but the excess water retention from the salt can easily be sorted and just keep an eye on the sugar intake for insulin spikes, this will allow you to carb up to an extent but without going OTT.

My genetics are very similar and it is amazinf the difference one day can make in the mirror.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

know what u mean mate about diet and that going to pot this time of year,,, to much bloody food and chocolates and beer, the list goes on,, :cursing:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> know what u mean mate about diet and that going to pot this time of year,,, to much bloody food and chocolates and beer, the list goes on,, :cursing:


Don't knock the chocolate matey, nothing like a bit of that to cheer you up, till you step on the scales lol.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah it sucks, I've been really depressed about it cos I've had my diet nailed for ages now, been progressing well, christmas means fcuk all to me yet I managed to fcuk things up in a couple of days. I'm pretty weird about it tbh so I end up feeling sh1te for weeks until I start to look normal again. I could probs diet for a week but I'd sooner just not let it happen again. Why do we make all these sacrifices year round and then become fat greedy b4stards for two days of the year just because society says that we should? I'm not making the same mistake next year - if I have to stay in a house where all there is to eat is sh1t food or I end up missing meals then I get v pi55ed off! Can be easily prevented by planning ahead though!

Just a little set back though, as long as I learn from it then some good comes out of it. I've got 12 months to see if I learned my lesson lol! Cheers for popping in guys, best of luck with your new year goals too!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

OK I'm a bit less pi55ed off than I was now. Body seems to be returning to normal slowly, thighs are no longer rubbing together as much, vascularity has come back etc. Still holding fat in chest and lower abs that wasn't there before xmas - when that goes I'll be OK. Learned a lot from this experience - nxt xmas will be approached with a completely different attitude - maybe one cheat meal but I'll make sure to stick to my diet perfectly.

Anyway, back on track. Got 2-4 more weeks on this cycle. I'll decide in 2 weeks if I want to run it for just 10 or for 12. I'll be cruising for a few weeks after that. As I'm using decanoate atm I'm probs gonna wait 2 weeks after last jab, jab 250mg, wait another 2 weeks, jab 250mg, wait 2 weeks and go back on. However I might just take 4-6 weeks completely off gear then go straight back on. Haven't decided yet; advice would be good.

Diet has changed a bit for the moment. Basically the same as previously posted but no olive oil added to meals 2, 3 and 4. I have 50g rice with meal 5 instead of the cashews also. Works out a few less cals, slightly higher carbs and less fat. Around 375c, 320p and 100f. Will see how I get on with this. Need to try and wake up early 2moro to get my body back into the swing of things. Alarm set for 9am


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back looks good, tight waist.... keep it up!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> back looks good, tight waist.... keep it up!!


That was pre-christmas mate lol, but cheers, gonna try and keep growing


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Just been having a read mate, you've made good progress, don't let Crimbo get you down, there's a whole year ahead to get over the damage done in a couple of days.

Looking good in your pics!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Just been having a read mate, you've made good progress, don't let Crimbo get you down, there's a whole year ahead to get over the damage done in a couple of days.
> 
> Looking good in your pics!


Thank you mate, appreciate that  . I'm getting over it now and body is returning to normal (thank you tren and training lol). The reason it got me down so much is that I'm planning to take the whole of 2010 off to gain some decent mass and didn't want to end up having to cut it short because of pointless fat gain. Should be fine now though - I've learned my lesson for next year 

Cheers for popping in bro!


----------

